

Inventor wins Microsoft appeal  - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/inventor-wins-microsoft-appeal-20110107-19iwf.html

======
bootload
refer to this article, _"Aussie inventor's $445m Microsoft windfall wiped
out"_ ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=851971>

